# Fado



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

Fado is a portuguese popular music style. Very famous in the outside countries, sometimes it is not so famous here in Portugal. Yet, there are lots of groups, and it's getting a boost among the young people.

Some people love Fado. I do, and I do play Fado (usually improvised accompaniments among the singer's melody).

And usually there's two questions everybody asks about. As portuguese and small-knower of Fado, I expect I can answer.

*1. What means Fado?*

The word Fado has not a very definition. Etimologically, it means "Fate", but it's not very clear, since Fado talks about lots of things that are not fate.

Fado is simply the spirit of Fado. Means everything Fado talks about, the sadness, the love, the way of life, its a spirit that we call "Fado".

*2. What do Fado talks about?*

Fado is about many things. Sometimes love, sometimes the portuguese popular life, sometimes apreciation for one city (for example Lisbon, or Coimbra), but also student's life, since a great part of the Fado that is made in the country is by student groups (just like mine Fado group).

But I'll translate three excerpts of Fados, for you. I'll do it now so please it may have some errors. The first one is "Fado Português" ("Portuguese Fado"), and is about... The Fado. You'll understand that the lyrics don't talk about anything precise, it just defines the Fado as... Fado. It's beautiful.

The second one is about wine. It names wine as "mr. wine", and is a funny fado. The third one is about the sadness and the need of people to sing Fado. Also tries to explain what is Fado... Unsuccessfull, of course.

Please download the attachments


----------

